# Feeding schedule



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

The reason I prefer schedule to free feeding is that free feeding causes food to loose value and makes training more difficult, because you don't have that option as motivation. 

That said, except for that reason, as long as your dog is self-regulating her weight and not overweight, there's really not a reason she MUST be on scheduled meals. 

If you really want to do it, I'd put food down for meals, leave for 10-15 minutes, then take up and don't worry about it. She will eat when she's hungry. The most important thing is not to fuss over the food, don't stand over her begging her to eat, don't pick up the food and add things to it.


----------

